# Immortal Spirit Torque specs?



## Metaluna (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a Motobecane Immortal Spirit CF frame, and I have not been able to find recommended torque specs for things like the seatpost binder bolt and the front derailleur clamp bolt. I know 5 Nm is typical for a lot of CF frames, but Campagnolo, for example, specs 7 Nm for its FD clamp bolts, so I'm not sure which one to use. Also I've had some slippage problems with the seatpost clamp set to 5 Nm so I'm wondering if it's safe to increase that a bit (I have a Thomson alloy post so the post itself can take it, I'm worried about the frame).


----------

